# Diaphragm Birdie



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Playin with some bird distress. Well, not really distress I guess, but birdie anyways.
Mark


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mark,

I'll take a pocket full of those whenever you start selling them.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

lol thanks Chris : )


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. I am looking forward to when you are finished up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mark,

How do I order your calls?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

You can just pm me and tell me what youd like if you want. On the diaphragms, all I have right now is a couple howlers. Im working on a couple distress calls but thier not ready to put out.

Diaphragms are 5 bucks each + 2 bucks shipping( any quantity)
Mark


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

let me know when the distress and bird calls are ready


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds great Mark !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, I am waiting on an order of latex, then I think Ill put a couple distress frams out there.
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am excited about these calls.


----------

